# List of Space Marine Chapter Founding Dates?



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Can anbody give/construct one? I've had a look around and still haven't found a complete one. In particular I would love to know about the 23rd Founding. 

Any dates with sources would be helpful, as even if one person can't provide them all (Though Baron probably will be able to ) we can put one together here.

Cheers


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think anything like a complete one exists.

However, B&C has a timeline under the DIY chapter forum.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=124020

and coincidently this sort of thing was discussed only yesterday on B&C:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=211904

Hope that helps.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey ho, I felt my ears burning so I've ambled over :wink:

Most Foundings don't actually have a concrete date (or even a century) to their name but it usually follows that their were a number of foundings within a, relatively, short time early on but in the latter half of the Imperium's history these have become more spaced out. The 13th-21st Foundings for example all occurred within a handful of centuries (early M36).

I can't give you the exact dates for most but I can tell you the millenium the Founding occurred in (I won't bother with 1st & 2nd because there really isn't a point):

3rd: 001.M32
4th-12th: M32-M35
13th-21st: Early M36 (21st occurred shortly before the Age of Apostasy)
22nd-23rd: M37
24th: M38
25th: M40
26th: 738.M41


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheers guys, thanks for the help. 

Going by current times and stuff for my Chapter, it's founding date would be M38.175. Would that be reasonable for 24th Baron? Though the link says:
"23rd M38 WD248 suggests and potentially in response to Black Crusades at the end of M37 "

So would M38.175 be closer to 23rd or 24th?


----------

